# Renewable contract not equal to permanent offer



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

Hie all
I recently had a rejected PR application citing non submission of permanent offer.My question is can a letter from employer be sufficient as proof of permanent employment if its stated renewable.
How are the chances of appealing the decision?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

49761218 said:


> Hie all
> I recently had a rejected PR application citing non submission of permanent offer.My question is can a letter from employer be sufficient as proof of permanent employment if its stated renewable.
> How are the chances of appealing the decision?


If you submitted just an offer letter, that would not be enough. You can appeal and submit the full contract.


----------

